# New Hunter Crossbow help



## bigmanindc (Mar 13, 2003)

Just finished my Hunter Safety Class last week and ordered a Crossbow from Amazon for what I believe is a good price. I purchased the Barnett Whitetail Hunter II and would like to hear some pros and cons of my purchase. I'm looking at entry level bargain prices to get started with and move up in price and quality later once I get some experience and knowledge in hunting. The shotgun I'm looking to get is the 12g Maverick 88 for around $200 but need suggestions on a rifle and muzzleloader around the same entry level as the Maverick 88.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Do not make the mistake of thinking that you can take long shots with the cross bow. Practice practice practice.
Mosberg makes generally low end shotguns. I suggest shooting a lot of clay before shooting at anything that breathes.


----------



## bigmanindc (Mar 13, 2003)

I was pretty good at Call of Duty so im sure my aim is great


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I had a Barnett but don't remember what it was. I could not get it to shoot so I sold it. Several of my buddies bought them and had the same issue I had. They promptly took them back. I bought a couple of Parker crossbows off of Amazon and we have had great luck with them. If your Barnett does not shoot well send it back to Amazon. I would take a good look at Parker crossbows. They have great customer service. 

Since you are budget minded I would order some of the Chinese copy Rage broadheads off of Amazon. I got 12 for $22 shipped. You can check out the reviews on YouTube. They have worked flawlessly on the deer we have taken with them.

The shotgun you chose if fine as long as you can hit what you are aiming at. I would run a case of shells through it before you take it hunting. The action is probably stiff and will loosen up with use.

We shoot CVA Optima muzzleloaders in stainless. Never had a problem with them.

My oldest son is pretty good at Call of Duty but he is not a very good shot. I hope that was meant as a joke especially if you are going to be shooting at real live animals. You owe it to them to practice up and be proficient on the weapon you choose to hunt with.


Darin


----------



## bigmanindc (Mar 13, 2003)

Yea it was a joke because actually im terrible at Call of Duty!!!!!
opcorn:


----------



## bigmanindc (Mar 13, 2003)

MoverAndShaker said:


> Personally, I found that it's much better to hunt in Utah: http://navigosamui.com I had a lovely experience there and also hiked through all the famous trails with the guide. Turned out to be worth it.


?


----------



## david-e (Feb 13, 2020)

Barnett Whitetail Hunter II is a good choice I have also ordered one yesterday, hopefully it will work well for me as I am also a beginner.


----------

